# My mate easily beat me!



## Matthew_T (28 Apr 2012)

I went out on a 20 mile ride today with a friend from college. He is a MTBer and this was his first time on a road bike.

However, that didnt stop him from speeding away from me at 25mph and having to stop about 10 times for me to catch up.

Places where I kept up with him though were up and down hills.

His bike was brand new (demo from bike shop) and was a bit lighter than mine, but I thought that he would be having difficulty keeping up with me. To make things worse, I had to ride home (from Llanwrst to Prestatyn) which added another 20 miles on the route.

I am thuroughly exhausted now but have a lovely homemade chicken curry to look forward to.


----------



## palinurus (28 Apr 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> ... that didnt stop him from speeding away from me at 25mph and having to stop about 10 times for me to catch up.


 
More power. Big guy?



Matthew_T said:


> Places where I kept up with him though were up and down hills.


 
More evenly matched on power to weight ratio though.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2012)

i could ride quicker on a demo bike because you got no worry about repair bills ?


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Apr 2012)

palinurus said:


> More power. Big guy?


No, actually. He is smaller than me.


----------

